# Forenbersicht > Surffotografie >  >  Sandschutz frs Tele ?

## kaeptnblaubaer

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach ein paar Strand- und Sturmerprobten Ideen fr einen Sandschutz fr die Kamera und das dicke Tele. Hab schon mit allen mglichen Tten und berzgen experimentiert, aber irgendwie war das bisher alles nicht der Bringer.

Gruss
Stephan

----------


## Killefit

Hi Stephan, 

um was fr 'ne DSLR und was fr'n dickes Tele geht's denn?

LG, 
Stefan

----------


## kaeptnblaubaer

Kamera ist ne Nikon 5100 und das Objektiv ein Sigma 150-500

----------


## Killefit

Sorry fr die spte Antwort.
Nee, auch keine Idee. 
Bei Tele bis 300mm htte ich den Wechsel zu Pentax vorgeschlagen. Die Pentax Bodies und einige Objektive (WR) sind gegen Staub und Wasser geschtzt, und die Kombi K-50/18-55WR/55-300WR gibt's regelmig bei Amazon.fr fr 499,-€, vor Weihnachten sogar fr 449,-€. 
Allerdings ist bei den WR-Objektiven meines Wissens beim 55-300er Schlu. Darber wrdest Du auch wieder beim Bigma landen und httest nahezu das gleiche Problem wie jetzt mit der Nikon.
Hast Du mal bei dslr-forum.de gesucht oder gefragt?
Hab' da Hinweise auf sowas gefunden: https://www.thinktankphoto.com/collections/hydrophobias
...aber keine eigenen Erfahrungen damit.


LG, Stefan

----------


## klicker

Ich habe ein Kipon Regenschutzhlle (damals 39,90 EUR), funktioniert bei Regen und Gischt ganz gut. Man kann von beiden Seiten mit der Hand durch 'rmel' an die Kamera greifen und sieht das Display durch ein PVC Fenster. Regentropfen stren darauf natrlich, aber im strmenden Regen steht man ja eh selten hinder der Cam. Die Hlle frs Objektiv ist relativ lang und man kann sie mit Klettverschluss an den Druchmesser anpassen.

----------

